# Vuelta Stage 4 crash



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The biggest crash I've ever seen about 3km from the finish. Took out all but 6 rider from contending the sprint.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

That was crazy. There must have been what? 8 or so others during the day?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Stage 4? I totally forgot the Vuelta was even happening right now.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Chris Horner looks in bad shape


----------



## madbike12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I really hope that chris horner was able to finish the stage and is not seriously hurt. But he looked really bad in the shot they had of him. I really wish the guy could get a break of good luck for once.

The thing that was so crazy about that crash is if you look at the replay most of the riders went down before they made contact with other riders. The first few riders went down from contact and then the 50 riders behind them went down simultaneously as they all hit their brakes. I hope the weather is better in spain.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

At least they get a rest tomorrow to recover. Most of the guys on the podium looked like they were moving mighty slow.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

According to Teamastana on Twitter: Chris Horner did NOT finish the stage.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Update from teamastana: Vino getting stitches in his leg. Horner has facial injuries.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jd3 said:


> The biggest crash I've ever seen about 3km from the finish. Took out all but 6 rider from contending the sprint.


That was nasty...after a race full of crashes already.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Bry03cobra said:


> According to Teamastana on Twitter: Chris Horner did NOT finish the stage.


The results show him finishing 8:15 back
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/64th-vuelta-a-espana-gt/stages/stage-4/results


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

grrrah said:


> The results show him finishing 8:15 back
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/64th-vuelta-a-espana-gt/stages/stage-4/results


Bye-bye Overall.

Any news on the rider that hit the back of the tanker truck?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

T-shirt said:


> Bye-bye Overall.
> 
> Any news on the rider that hit the back of the tanker truck?


He got back up and into the pack shortly afterwards.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

T-shirt said:


> Bye-bye Overall.
> 
> Any news on the rider that hit the back of the tanker truck?


Inside of 3k he gets the same time though right?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> Bye-bye Overall.
> 
> Any news on the rider that hit the back of the tanker truck?


Velonews reported him continuing after hitting the truck, but I don't know if he finished.

The crash near the finish was inside 3k, so won't count on time, right? Not that Horner will start tomorrow anyway...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

video


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

This twitter reports Horner with a broken wrist
http://twitter.com/KOOSVUELTA_2009


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

madbike12 said:


> I really hope that chris horner was able to finish the stage and is not seriously hurt. But he looked really bad in the shot they had of him. I really wish the guy could get a break of good luck for once.
> 
> The thing that was so crazy about that crash is if you look at the replay most of the riders went down before they made contact with other riders. The first few riders went down from contact and then the 50 riders behind them went down simultaneously as they all hit their brakes.* I hope the weather is better in spain*.


"The rain in spain falls mainly on the plain"

Sucks for Horner.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jd3 said:


> video
> <object height="340" width="560">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KzwDGNkbzlU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="340" width="560"></object>


Man, the carnage! #! reason I don't do group rides in the rain.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

jd3 said:


> This twitter reports Horner with a broken wrist
> http://twitter.com/KOOSVUELTA_2009


Yes, Levi tweeted Horner might have broken something else.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

At first I was like:  

Then I was:


----------



## nibbler (Jul 29, 2009)

T-shirt said:


> Bye-bye Overall.
> 
> Any news on the rider that hit the back of the tanker truck?



From the Saxo Bank Team site:

_Team Saxo Bank rider, Jakob Fuglsang was involved in a crash earlier on the stage:

"We were riding close to protect me from the wind and I was the last rider on the range. I kept shouting to the others that they should pull to the left. Suddenly, the riders at the front make a right turn, so I was pushed into a truck on the side of the road. My left tibia was cut clean open by a spoke. A clean cut but it reaches to the bone which means that I later tonight will be having stitches. Paradoxically, I am sore on my right side which I landed on. It has otherwise been some good days where we have been able to be at the very forefront and control the race. But after the crash today, I am happy that tomorrow's rest day can actually be used to heal the wounds”, said Jakob Fuglsang after the fourth stage._


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lance wouldn't have crashed. All that rain would have had him abandon before the carnage.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Lance wouldn't have crashed. All that rain would have had him abandon before the carnage.


what are you talking about? First, why bring LA into this? Second, you're flat wrong about him & rain - some of his biggest victories have come during rainy stages (check out the 99 Tour) and when has he ever abandoned due to rain?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> and when has he ever abandoned due to rain?


Ireland - last week  

I see that the Humour Bypass Op went well :thumbsup:


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> and when has he ever abandoned due to rain?


Tour of Ireland. Last weekend.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Meh, every thread has a little LA hate, even if he isn't/wasn't there.


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

To bring this back to riders actually in the Vuelta (or were in the Vuelta), Cycling News is also reporting Horner is out with a broken wrist. What a bummer. He just couldn't get anything but bad luck this year.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/horner-out-of-vuelta-with-fractured-wrist


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Shoulda been at the front like all good stage racers.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thats a bit harsh. Only 3 Colunbia and 3 Milram were unaffected ie. even they lost the bigger part of their lead-out trains!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Ireland - last week
> 
> I see that the Humour Bypass Op went well :thumbsup:


fwiw, he abandoned due to a sore back from switching back to road after all the MTB riding he had been dong for Leadville. Also, only 47 riders finished that circuit. Maybe if you write something that's actually funny we can all laugh next time...


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty close to being an LA hater. But any cycling fan worth his salt knows that LA absolutely prospers and thrives in the rain. Some of his best days have been in the wet. 

Fact.

It's one the thing to be critical of LA (which I am). It's another thing to be critically uninformed.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*sometimes its better...*



madbike12 said:


> I really hope that chris horner was able to finish the stage and is not seriously hurt. But he looked really bad in the shot they had of him. I really wish the guy could get a break of good luck for once.
> 
> The thing that was so crazy about that crash is if you look at the replay most of the riders went down before they made contact with other riders. The first few riders went down from contact and then the 50 riders behind them went down simultaneously as they all hit their brakes. I hope the weather is better in spain.


to dump the bike yourself on wet roads and get some road rash and minor injuries then take a header at speed into the pile up in front of you.....I've had to make that decision before in a race and its not an easy one...usually the death grip on the front brakes makes the decision easier..


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*this is a stupid...*



dagger said:


> Shoulda been at the front like all good stage racers.


comment.

stage racers don't contest sprints...


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Does Lance ride a Trek? Trek's are kool.

I was watching live this morning, and I almost couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the number riders on the ground.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

albert owen said:


> Ireland - last week
> 
> I see that the Humour Bypass Op went well :thumbsup:


Yeah, he did quit, along with how many others? I think that race finished with less than half of it's starters.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

DZfan14 said:


> I'm pretty close to being an LA hater. But any cycling fan worth his salt knows that LA absolutely prospers and thrives in the rain. Some of his best days have been in the wet.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> It's one the thing to be critical of LA (which I am). It's another thing to be critically uninformed.


I commend you for being a very level headed LA hater!:thumbsup: 
I won't have to remind you of a rainbow jersey won a slightly damp day years ago...could you remind the others???


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Meh, every thread has a little LA hate, even if he isn't/wasn't there.


 Didn't you hear? LA has something to do with every thread in this forum ever, regardless of any real relevance.....


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

I ride a Trek, been riding Trek bikes since before I even knew who LA was. So what? Regarding the reason for this whole thread, I watched the video from the Universal Sports website and that crash pretty much took the whole peloton out. Horner wasn't that far off the front. Carnage I tell you, just plain carnage!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

the mayor said:


> I commend you for being a very level headed LA hater!:thumbsup:
> I won't have to remind you of a rainbow jersey won a slightly damp day years ago...could you remind the others???


Not level headed. But I do try to be objective. 

Not many of the uniformed yellow wristband teabaggers know enough about LA to know that he used to be a classics guy. Some of these people don't even know what that Fleche-Wallone is even a race. Not too many good classics and one day race type guys are averse to bad weather.


----------



## dmbell (May 20, 2006)

Here's a pic of Chris at the hospital - sorry to see him go


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

dmbell said:


> Here's a pic of Chris at the hospital - sorry to see him go


Funny thing, in that picture he doesn't look to upset. He's probably ready to call it a year and move on to the Shack.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

jd3 said:


> Funny thing, in that picture he doesn't look to upset. He's probably ready to call it a year and move on to the Shack.


Probably the pain killers! But you're right, he's probably a bit relieved to have his season over, it hasn't been a great one.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

One of the biggest crashes I've ever seen too. In terms of sheer carnage it reminded me of Stage 1 of the TdF in 2003 when Tyler broke his collarbone and Levi broke his hip or femur.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os3XfCXG-U4 Skip ahead to 5:45 to see the crash.

The only positive is that these guys will get less road rash on the wet roads...


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

dagger said:


> Shoulda been at the front like all good stage racers.


I assume that you are referring to LA's comment regarding the split in the crosswind at the Tour?

Or are you just talking out of your butt?

Because if you look at the replay, you might notice that the first third of the peloton (minus the first 6) go down. Horner was in the crash because he was in the front.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

dagger said:


> Shoulda been at the front like all good stage racers.


Do we know where he was in the field? I certainly don't. All we can say for certain is he wasn't in the top 6-7 riders...which would be a silly place for him to be.

He could've been 15-20 back, which would've been the worst position in this crash. I wonder if guys like Frank Schleck who were way in the back missed the bulk of the carnage.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

rt1965 said:


> I ride a Trek, been riding Trek bikes since before I even knew who LA was. So what?


My condolences  

I bet he's bit relieved. Wasn't Astana having trouble making payroll earlier this year? I'd sure want of that team ASAP. He'll get to come home and rest and chill, which at this point in the year, isn't so bad.

Tim


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

takl23 said:


> My condolences
> 
> I bet he's bit relieved. Wasn't Astana having trouble making payroll earlier this year? I'd sure want of that team ASAP. He'll get to come home and rest and chill, which at this point in the year, isn't so bad.
> 
> Tim


Well, I happen to like my Trek very much thank you! 

Regarding Horner, isn't he still under contract to Astana? He may need to negotiate himself out of that contract which may not be hard after the season he's had. I could be wrong, but I thought I heard that somewhere.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

No, Horner does not appear to have a contract for next year. As of a week or two ago he was quoted as saying that any news of a commitment to the Shack was premature. He was still negotiating with several teams and didn't want the bidding to end prematurely.

As to being relieved at going home early, I don't think so. His injuries have left him with a lackluster year, notwithstanding his obvious outstanding form. With a chance to ride as the GC guy for the top GT team in the peleton was a once in a lifetime opportunity. His early departure must be a major blow to his palmares as well as his negotiating position in this off-season.

JSR


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

man...that last one

carnage.


----------



## rt1965 (Mar 9, 2009)

JSR said:


> No, Horner does not appear to have a contract for next year. As of a week or two ago he was quoted as saying that any news of a commitment to the Shack was premature. He was still negotiating with several teams and didn't want the bidding to end prematurely.
> 
> As to being relieved at going home early, I don't think so. His injuries have left him with a lackluster year, notwithstanding his obvious outstanding form. With a chance to ride as the GC guy for the top GT team in the peleton was a once in a lifetime opportunity. His early departure must be a major blow to his palmares as well as his negotiating position in this off-season.
> 
> JSR


I found the story I read and it says that he was still in talks with Astana, not under contract. My bad!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

albert owen said:


> Lance wouldn't have crashed. All that rain would have had him abandon before the carnage.


He would have had a Guiness.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Minus the injuries, that was a cool stage.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> Not level headed. But I do try to be objective.
> 
> Not many of the uniformed yellow wristband teabaggers know enough about LA to know that he used to be a classics guy. Some of these people don't even know what that Fleche-Wallone is even a race. Not too many good classics and one day race type guys are averse to bad weather.



Yellow Wristed Teabaggers are extremely rare in these parts:










But the Red-Faced Douche Nozzle is rather ubiquitous:


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't care who you are. That was funny.


----------



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

I cannot believe my eyes..

Poor Tom Bonan.. got caught .. I wonder if he will ever get a sprint win..?!


----------



## andy11 (Aug 23, 2009)

At least some win of some sort.. he was shut out completely at the TDF by cav and crew


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

that crash was crazy. i feel really bad for horner. a long year of bad luck. what a trooper


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Is there a list anywhere of who has been taken out and injured due to the crash?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I guess a lot will be nursing injuries. No need to give info to the opposition until you have to. So sign on tomorrow will be the definitive list.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I don't care who you are. That was funny _as hell_.


 If you're referencing your Red-Faced Douche Nozzle post - why yes, yes it was. Very much so, in fact. Cheers!


----------

